# grout lines in shower



## Leal (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, a couple of q,s.
Im using 4 inch stone tile, im guessing 1/8 space all the way around, floor and walls. Should i go bigger?
If i use 1/8 or bigger lines, can i use sanded grout on walls and floor?
Should i use nonsanded grout?
Thanks


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 10, 2008)

Leal said:


> Ok, a couple of q,s.
> Im using 4 inch stone tile, im guessing 1/8 space all the way around, floor and walls. Should i go bigger?
> If i use 1/8 or bigger lines, can i use sanded grout on walls and floor?
> Should i use nonsanded grout?
> Thanks




Its all a matter of what you want really. I use 1/8 inch lines on everything I do and yes sanded is fine for 1/8 and larger


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm using 1/8" grout lines with 4" tiles in my shower...honestly I wouldn't use any larger grout lines as I feel it draws attention away from the tiles to the grout...but to each his own...


----------



## Leal (Jun 11, 2008)

I was told, not to use sanded grout for the walls because it will not fill the entire line, and that nonsanded grout will. This guy said that the sanded grout will start to come out. And that it will also let water threw.

So you guys think its ok to use sanded grout all the way around. Cool


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 13, 2008)

Leal said:


> I was told, not to use sanded grout for the walls because it will not fill the entire line, and that nonsanded grout will. This guy said that the sanded grout will start to come out. And that it will also let water threw.
> 
> So you guys think its ok to use sanded grout all the way around. Cool



Sanded is perfectly fine on walls. What this person told you holds true only if the grout likes are tiny  ( smaller than an 1/8 ).


----------



## Leal (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks again


----------

